# Traeger Help, please



## smarris (Dec 1, 2016)

Good morning, this is my first post.

In May I purchased a Traeger Lonestar Elite from QVC.  Previously, I had used charcoal and wood to smoke my meats.  I really liked the pellet grills and how Traeger markets their grills where you can "set it and forget it."  Also, I wanted something that I could feel comfortable with my wife and son operating, as well.  The food was coming out great for about a week, then one day I put a couple of pizzas on and the grill caught fire.  It got so hot that not only did the paint peel on the grill, but my patio overhang (which was 6 feet over the grill) buckled.  When I cleaned out the grill there were the remains of an overly excessive amount of pellets.  When I spoke to Traeger, they told me that the auger continued to feed pellets and instead of smothering the fire, they all ignited.  To Traeger's credit, they sent me out replacement parts for everything, but the legs.

So now I had a practically new grill, however the excessive pellet feed persisted.  Instead of catching fire, I would get an "LEr" error and the fire would die, due to it smothering.  This would only happen when I would cook on the lower temps: smoke - 250, and sometimes the grill would run 4-5 hours then LEr.  

Traeger then sent me out an Lil Tex Elite and the very first time I tried smoking a brisket the same thing happened: 4-6 hours in flame out, too many pellets.  Traeger then said it was a faulty RTD probe, so they sent me a new one last week.  Right out of the bag, I installed the new probe and put a brisket on the grill at 225.  4-6 hours later, flame out.  I clean out the extra pellets, start the grill over again, 4-6 hours later, another flame out.  It happened again during the same cook.

What I've noticed is the the temps never will settle at 225 or even +/- 10 degrees.  It will drop to sometimes 160 then jump to over 300, and just keeps repeating that.  It is important to note that I follow the proper startup procedures provided by Traeger and my pellets are stored properly.  I live in South Louisiana, so the outdoor temps have not been below 65 when I've tried to cook.  One other thing, the controller that is on the Lil Tex does not allow me to change the P setting.

I'm not sure what else to do here and Traeger seems to be of no further help, so any advice I can get here would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## txgunlover (Dec 1, 2016)

Purchase a RecTec.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 1, 2016)

Get a refund if possible and get something else...JJ


----------



## smarris (Dec 1, 2016)

While a refund or purchasing another brand is an option, I am not to that point yet...almost.  I really would like to get some help and direction on this, so any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 1, 2016)

It is an issue with the controller as are 90% of Traeger problems. See if they will replace it...JJ


----------



## sonofasmoker (Dec 1, 2016)

I have a 22 and love it. I have had the fire run away from one time before, but I have not had the issue again. What is your P setting on? If you look next to your controller, you will see a little hole. If you press the button with a paperclip, it will show a number. 

What is the temperature outside when smoking? Do you have a lot of wind? What pellets are you using? I have also found that I need to clean my thermostat in the smoker every couple smokes to get a consistent temperature.


----------



## smarris (Dec 1, 2016)

SonOfaSmoker said:


> I have a 22 and love it. I have had the fire run away from one time before, but I have not had the issue again. What is your P setting on? If you look next to your controller, you will see a little hole. If you press the button with a paperclip, it will show a number.
> 
> What is the temperature outside when smoking? Do you have a lot of wind? What pellets are you using? I have also found that I need to clean my thermostat in the smoker every couple smokes to get a consistent temperature.


I the temperature outside is 60 degrees.  That's the coldest it's been all year, and i've had these issues when it has been over 90.  Unfortunately, the controller that was sent out with the Lil Tex, I am not able to change the P setting.  The chimney cannot be opened anymore or it will fall off.  I've had these issues with every pellet that I have used, and I've only used Traeger pellets.  As I said in the original post, this happened with the temp probe straight out of the bag.

I have spent the last hour on the phone with Traeger, and the tech that i spoke with had me turn the grill on lid open, and when the temps started to drop close the lid.  Over the next 45 minutes it climbed to 380+ multiple times, and would drop never lower than 225.  After 45 we changed the temp to 225, which it never reached.  It held around 212 for a few minutes then he finally told me to shut it off around 163 degrees.

From my most recent conversation with Traeger they are recommending a new controller where the P setting can be changed, even though the tech himself said that the Lil Tex does not typically need the P setting to be adjusted, and that's why a controller was sent out where it cannot be changed.  So a new controller should be on the way, and we shall see if this works.


----------



## sonofasmoker (Dec 1, 2016)

Tough luck man. I hope it works out for you. I love my little traeger, but I have heard plenty of horror stories.


----------



## papadon45 (Jan 17, 2017)

I have a new Lil Texas Elite 22 Pro with the new controller so I don't have "p settings" so I cannot speak to checking your settings but I can tell you from personal experience that not following the specific lighting procedure will cause issues, so make sure you follow those.


----------



## mpollitt3 (Jul 4, 2018)

_CLEAN IT OUT IF THERES CRUD IT EVENTUALLY WILL CATCH FIRE!!! Could possibly ruin the smoker! _


----------



## airmec (Jul 4, 2018)

Replace the controller I hated my Traeger till we added a Savannah Stoker controller (after 3 Traeger) and a ceramic igniter (RecTec) now it is just a old rusty but loved smoker that works great every time.  On the other hand being it is new get your money back and get the new RecTec in stainless remember it is cheaper to buy the silk purse than trying to turn your pigs ear into one


----------



## mike243 (Jul 4, 2018)

Guys that post is a couple of years old not sure they post here still


----------

